# Transmission slipping into neutral while driving!



## ambs5702 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 2000 Maxima GLE. Lately, the transmission has been giving me a lot of problems. While driving, usually when it has been running for 30+ minutes, it will slip & no matter how much i try to make it move it just revs & revs, keeps slowing down & eventually find a spot to pull over & let it sit for a little bit (anywhere from 1min-20min, depending on how much of a rush i'm in). Then i start it back up & it USUALLY does not do it again unless it keeps running for a long time. I have been able to make it slip back into drive while trying to get it to go, but it's rare plus i'm afraid if i hit the gas too much i will blow the tranny.
I've basically narrowed it down to the times that it will do it:
-When stopping & going at stop signs or lights. Especially, if i have to do a lot of that without much of a break.
-the HEAT. it never did this before it got ungodly hot outside.
-when the A/C is on, it's almost garunteed to do it at least once.

I know i need a flush & all that good stuff. but i don't think that is what is cauasing this to happen.

Has anybody else had this problem? I think it has something to do with it overheating. I'm really hoping it's not a total rebuild needed, my bank account can't handle that! THANKS!


----------

